# Some Colorado Structures



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are some good looking models/buildings. Dang it yer makin me want to try some out too!! I found several I would like to model myself after seeing yours, and others in the customer photo gallery. Here is a link to another guy who likes em too. There are 4 videos in his layout and model structures, and one on how to do some trees!! Take a look, interesting guy, layout, and good music!! I think you will find him interesting too!! Regal

YouTube - mrmikecurry1's Channel


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice job Jim, I like the paint jobs. these should be great additions to your layout.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Jim, are these buildings going to sit outside on your layout and did you glue the window paines in place? I put one outside last summer and the windows, window paines and doors fell out over the winter. I will have to try some different glue this summer. 
Ron


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ron, I did not put windows in and I glued these buildings using Plastruct glue for styrene. I don't expect them to fall apart. I was just talking to the owner of Colorado structures today at the show and the glue I used is the proper glue. Super glue will not do the job. Gorilla glue is another good choice...............Jim


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ron, I forgot to answer your questiion about outdoors. These buildings are for outdoor use. I used Sherwin Williams exterior acrylic paint and applied all of it by brush...............Jim


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I like the shade of color. What brand and color name did you use?

Mark


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mark, are you talking about the color used for the brick?.............Jim


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes. Brownish Red. 
Mark


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mark, Sherwin Williams exterior acrylic latex, roycroft adobe, satin. The smallest amount I could get was 2 pints. Thats the price you pay for better selection of colors ($16). Will last me a life time of modeling...............Jim


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Jim, how does latex hold up outside? I masked off my concrete trim work and sprayed painted the brick and then reversed the process for the concrete trim. I used enamel because I did not think latex would hold up year round. I do use latex on my wooden structures I scratchbuild, but they do not remain outside.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Exterior latex paint will only hold up as long as your house does. Unless it's very old, it's been painted with latex.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim really cool. did not know you had the room to put that size of building on your layout. Good luck with the glue you used as I found that I had to use some stout stuff of the mine. Later RJD


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

I was wandering thru the topics here and *this really caught my eye.*

Great assembly and paint job... !

It's great to see that folks are making building kits that fit into eastcoast & midwest styles.

I do have one question... How do you hold them down out on your layout to keep from having wind damage


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

They look nice, are you planning on weathering them, give them that extra touch of realism?


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

They really look nice, Jim. It is hard to beat Colorado buildings for bang for the buck, no question. Kathy just got 3 little cabins from them that we have to put together and paint one of these days. I also have a PIKO grain elevator in the mail to add to my railroad's "industries". The thing I like about the Colorado structures though is that you paint them, and I think the paint holds up better than colored plastics.

Ed


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Boy this is an old post come back to life. Here is a pic of buildings just setting on paving blocks and I had no problem with wind movining them but of coarse I have a lot of tress to block wind from west and south. After a spring/summer/fall, the paint looks as new as the day I put it on.........Jim



http://lh3.ggpht.com/_TKDCwrWL7rM/T...G_2971.JPG
http://lh6.ggpht.com/_TKDCwrWL7rM/TLy6G4Cq7xI/AAAAAAAAIVY/3fpFRrigxk8/s720/IMG_2973.JPG http://lh6.ggpht.com/_TKDCwrWL7rM/TLy6bvKHruI/AAAAAAAAIWc/lHhdnFvzkPs/s720/IMG_2981.JPG


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I've resently started kitbashing some building using the Colorado Structure parts. I picked up a bunch of seperate walls, roofs and windows at the Fall York show. I wanted spend this winter doing something constructive. My first kitbash project was just completed several weeks ago as shown in the attached link. This particular unit is about 3 feet long. It's mounted on cement board, which I have never used before, so I hope it holds up in the weather. 

The one I'm working on now is maybe 4 1/2 feet. Thanks to Bruce of Colorado Structures for his resonably priced items. 


http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/photo...orado3.JPG 

http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/photo...orado4.JPG 

Regards,
Mark
http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Mark- That looks great! Nice job on the building. The cement board will hold up outside with no problem. 

-Kevin.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are interested in Colo Model Structures, take a look at the video I made after building what I received from Bruce!! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/7485jerry#p/a/u/3/wDucDlRWNcI 

At end of video I run actual trains by so you can see size of buildings compared to his structures!! Regal


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video review Regal. Thanks


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Really nice video of the buildings & train @ **blueregal*. I like the fact that nothing has been weathered. Makes me feel more like playing with em' The weathered stuff belongs in a musium or something. Anyway.. Nice to see your stuff !


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Well unless you have gi joe wars lol, weathering makes them look more "realistic."


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is my latest Colorado Structures kit bash project. The building is over 4 feet long and can accomicate 2 Evan's box cars, or 3 regular 40 foot cars at the inside loading dock. Had a heck of a time getting it out of my little basement work area. Bruce, at Colorado Structures makes a sturdy product. 


http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/photo...%20005.JPG
http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/photo...%20002.JPG
http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/photo...%20006.JPG

Regards,
Mark
http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

That looks great Mark, I like it. Is that basically three kits put together? 
Bob


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Bob,
No, it's not the kits. I email Bruce and tell him I need so many of these or those, and he prices the walls, roofs, windows, etc. seperate. You could order kits, but there would be some waste doing it that way. 
Mark
http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I like everything buildings, engines, boxcars, etc to weather naturally!! They start out new and weather!! Great concept eh?????? Hah LOL Regal


----------

